# Damn!!! Kg420



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Feliz Cumpleanos Chica! I hope you have an awesome day mama.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Happy birthday Krys!!!!!!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! Hope you enjoy your day to the fullest~


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks guys :woof: :woof:  (group hug)


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Krystal!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks girl :woof:


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday !! Lets Celebrate!!:cheers:


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Happy birthday!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Happy Birthday Agent K!!!!! That's all D was doin last night with the possum, he was trying to catch u a present.  hope ur day is awesome and we will work on a get together this month....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks guys :woof: lol Lauren. XD yup nasty slobbery presents. I had no idea what was going on at first I thought it was another cat out there cause of the hissing but then he threw it into the light and a saw what it was. Little nasty bastard. Lol. Yea we must have another play day with all the pups


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yay happy birthday fellow Gemini!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Happy birthday kg! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Yay!! Birthday Twinsie!!! Happy birthday lol.


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

Happy Birthday Shawty!!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks guys. It was a pretty crappy birthday but I appreciate all the love (hugs)


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Awe, sorry you had a crappy day. Glad we could make it better for you. We love you!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I love you guys too. I had a heat stroke and was pretty scary. My eyes went all black and I guess I was kinda passed out with my eyes open for about 2 minutes my friend said. Fuckin ruined everything I didn't even get to drink a beer or cut my cake  I ended up just going home and laying down


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Damn woman! You gotsta be more careful! I guess that would be pretty scary, and crappy that you didn't get to enjoy yourself. I hope you're feeling better now.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea major bum out  felling kinda sick today but not like yesterday.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Aww damn! Feel better. You will have to do a retake.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks guys. Yea were gunna do something on Saturday since Ryan had to work on my b day anyways so I get my redo


----------

